# Specialized Brille, Modell Singletrack mit Adaptalite Gläsern in silber



## items (5. Dezember 2006)

gibts seit gestern hier:
http://tinyurl.com/yamrl7

bye
items


----------



## mountainbike (5. Dezember 2006)

hm und was willst du damit sagen? 

werbung für den verkauf machen?

ich hab diese brille und bin sehr begeistert. gläser sind die gleiche, welche im apache kampfhubschrauber der amis verwendet werden! (also auch sehr kratzfest)

die singletrack ist die schmalere version von der chicane!

grüsse aus franken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

